# Coat Pattern? Breed?



## sassafrassy (Dec 30, 2009)

I adopted Sassy from the humane society this past January and have been wondering what to call her color/coat pattern for the longest time. I've also wondered what breed she resembles most. I've read about raggamuffins, and though I haven't found ones quite as similar in looks, the personality is right on. She's very social and talkative, follows me everywhere around the house, and absolutely melts whenever I pick her up. Any insight would be much appreciated


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Look at that face! :luv

And those eyes - and the eyeliner!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

She's a calico. Cats without papers must be considered domestic long (short or medium) hair (DLH) and I will almost never venture beyond that when answering the breed question....but I'll make the exception this time as she definitely has the look of a Maine **** about her.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Agreed. Without registration certificates, she is a DLH. I can tell you a few things about her genetic make-up...

She carries both Black (O) and Red (o) on her pair of XX genes = Oo. I am not sure if she carries agouti or not. Agouti is the gene responsible for making the tabby pattern readily visible. All cats are tabby cats carrying some variation(s) of the tabby patterns; Classic - blotched, Abyssinian - ticked and Mackerel - striped, broken striped and spotted. Agouti only expresses on black fur, not red. This is what makes the difference between a black cat and a tabby cat. All red cats will show their tabby pattern, but their hairshafts will not be banded and ticked like tabby cats with agouti. She also carries moderate White Spotting, long hair and full (not dilute) color.

Tortoiseshell, or Tortie, cats have black and red mingled together. Tortoiseshell Tabby cats (_with agouti_) are called Torbie. White Spotting is a different gene, but is most commonly associated with "Calico", where the cats have distinct and non-mingling patches of black, red and white though Torties and Torbies can carry white spotting in varying amounts of minimal, average, moderate and maximum.


----------



## ShAzZa_UK (Dec 29, 2009)

Ragamuffins are not that widely available and are quite expensive especially in the UK where the breed isn't that established unlike America

I think they have lovely coats and if I had the money I would definately get a little girl and call her Sassy-Bojangles LOL


----------



## dragynflye (Jan 28, 2010)

i just wanted to say that your girl is absolutely beautiful! :luv


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

She's without a doubt a patched tabby with white. Also called tortie tabby with white or torbie with white.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a Ragdoll and she has a very similar face and if white in the same spots. Does your girl have tufts of fur on her paws like a Snow Leopard? Looks to me like there are some Raggie genes in there.


----------

